# Di Battista, L'Isis e il terrorismo. Figuraccia a Ballarò. Video.



## admin (18 Novembre 2015)

Figuraccia di Alessandro Di Battista, uno dei leader del M5S, ieri sera a Ballarò. Alle domande dei conduttori sul terrorismo, l'Isis, e sulla soluzione che prenderebbe, Di Battista, balbettando, prima ha parlato di disgelo con l'Iran poi di risoluzione (ci pensa lui?...) del conflitto israelo palestinese.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Ma l'Annunziata ancora gli permettono di stare in TV?...

NB: oltretutto immagino la sua imparzialità dopo i suoi contrasti avuti con Grillo....


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Novembre 2015)

60 anni che va avanti quel conflitto, a lui basta convocare il Consiglio... se ciao core


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2015)

Ciao ragazzi i'm back  ... 

come figuraccia ? a me pare se la sia cavata benissimo.. guardate tutta l'intervista di 30 minuti non solo l'estratto .


----------



## ildemone85 (18 Novembre 2015)

all'italia manca un certo Andreotti Giulio, lui era un vero leader.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi i'm back  ...
> 
> come figuraccia ? a me pare se la sia cavata benissimo.. guardate tutta l'intervista di 30 minuti non solo l'estratto .



Cioè, nel topic ci sono 45 secondi di video.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Novembre 2015)

Renzi ringrazia.


----------



## vota DC (18 Novembre 2015)

E contemporaneamente la Boldrini che diceva che l'Isis non è uno stato.....già come Taiwan ora o la Cina quarant'anni fa.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2015)

Uno stato serio spedirebbe Di Battista a combattere in medio oriente a mani nude


----------



## smallball (18 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi ringrazia.



e Salvini ringraziano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco, Di Battista in 45 secondi di filmato non ha saputo dare la ricetta per risolvere tutti i problemi in medio oriente


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi i'm back  ...
> 
> come figuraccia ? a me pare se la sia cavata benissimo.. guardate tutta l'intervista di 30 minuti non solo l'estratto .



L'ho vista e a parte il monologo di 2 minuti preparato (vuotissimo), quando gli hanno chiesto la posizione del Movimento sul tema della politica estera, s'è messo a parlare dei selfie di Renzi coi principi sauditi, o a dire che il sindacato della polizia s'è lamentato perchè non riesce a sparare ai bersagli in movimento perchè mancano di formazione e che ora serve stanziare più fondi per la sicurezza (e difatti il Governo lo sta per fare ROTFL), della Camera dei deputati che spende milioni per far fare le fotocopie e per far fare le pulizie, di Mafia capitale e delle coop.
Poi ha concluso con la figuraccia del primo post.

Insomma, nessuno ha ancora capito quale sia la politica estera del M5S.


----------



## ildemone85 (18 Novembre 2015)

parliamo di un partito o presunto tale, che ha come modello il venezuela, l'argentina strafallita e cuba, parliamo del nulla cosmico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2015)

Io non commenterò più nulla sul movimento , mi limiterò a postare e basta ... Tanto la verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti e le forzature pure ... La gente grazie a dio non è stupida e tutte le balle che sono state dette in TV , sui media e su altri canali da persone avverse hanno avuto le gambe corte .

La verità e l onesta pagano sempre e tutti i sondaggi ne sono la prova .

Io ho visto come milioni di italiani un Di Battista sincero , onesto e senza i soliti proclami dei politicanti ... Quindi a me , va bene così ... Poi se preferite le balle di Renzi , i " contratti con gli italiani " di Berlusconi e le sceneggiate di Salvini siete liberissimi di pensarla come volete ..

Io sono orgoglioso e soddisfatto di quanto detto dal mio rappresentate in TV perché rispecchia al 100% il mio pensiero è quello di milioni di ragazzi che hanno una speranza in questo paese .


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'ho vista e a parte il monologo di 2 minuti preparato (vuotissimo), quando gli hanno chiesto la posizione del Movimento sul tema della politica estera, s'è messo a parlare dei selfie di Renzi coi principi sauditi, o a dire che il sindacato della polizia s'è lamentato perchè non riesce a sparare ai bersagli in movimento perchè mancano di formazione e che ora serve stanziare più fondi per la sicurezza (e difatti il Governo lo sta per fare ROTFL), della Camera dei deputati che spende milioni per far fare le fotocopie e per far fare le pulizie, di Mafia capitale e delle coop.
> Poi ha concluso con la figuraccia del primo post.
> 
> Insomma, nessuno ha ancora capito quale sia la politica estera del M5S.



Questo intendevo sopra , inutile che perda tempo a farti ragionare ... È come se cercassero di convincermi a tifare Inter ... Posso anche morire ... Quindi inutile star qui a dimostrarti che stai dicendo cose inesatte non ne vale la pena e visto che ultimamente sto pagando questo mio non essere allineato preferisco esprimere la mia idea senza " rispondere " ...

Preferisco così , inutile consumare polpastrelli  

Spero tu capisca


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo intendevo sopra , inutile che perda tempo a farti ragionare ... È come se cercassero di convincermi a tifare Inter ... Posso anche morire ... Quindi inutile star qui a dimostrarti che stai dicendo cose inesatte non ne vale la pena e visto che ultimamente sto pagando questo mio non essere allineato preferisco esprimere la mia idea senza " rispondere " ...
> 
> Preferisco così , inutile consumare polpastrelli
> 
> Spero tu capisca




*Allineato? A cosa? Pagare? In modo? Ma che dici?

Se ti riferisci al ban, hai fatto (come spesso) una cosa che non dovevi fare: copia incolla da altri siti. Se non rispetti il regolamento, il problema è il tuo non il nostro. 

Qui non ci sono e mai ci saranno linee di pensiero da rispettare. E non esistono complotti. E certe considerazioni, per cortesia, risparmiatele. 

Si torna On Topic. Ogni replica verrà eliminata.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Allineato? A cosa? Pagare? In modo? Ma che dici?
> 
> Se ti riferisci al ban, hai fatto (come spesso) una cosa che non dovevi fare: copia incolla da altri siti. Se non rispetti il regolamento, il problema è il tuo non il nostro.
> 
> ...



WTF !!!! Stavo parlando in generale della mia vita privata ( e lavorativa pubblica ) che a volte implica scelte politiche ... Che ovviamente non sono piegato a fare ...e che di conseguenza pago e del fatto che perdo tempo ( nella vita reale come qui ) a " convincere " le persone a ragionare ...

Hahahah relax [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] non tutti i Grillini hanno in mente i complotti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2015)

Perdonatemi, chi mi spiega la gaffe? Io non vedo nessuna gaffe, vedo una risposta seria e due pagliacci che saltano intorno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, chi mi spiega la gaffe? Io non vedo nessuna gaffe, vedo una risposta seria e due pagliacci che saltano intorno.



Bé non è proprio una figuraccia, il punto però è che se ad un primo ministro chiedo cosa fa domani mattina se c'è un attentato e mi dice che "si deve risolvere la crisi in Medioriente" mi pare un po' vago...senza idee precise...mi aspetto mi parli delle misure di sicurezza interna non di risolvere una situazione che perdura da 100 anni...
Di Battista è un bravo ragazzo ma è proprio la classica "bella anima" piena di buoni intenti e grandi ideali che però cozzano pesantemente con la realtà (e purtroppo il M5S è pieno di ste belle anime aimhé, molto meglio un Di Maio per esempio, decisamente più concreto)...se vuoi fare politica devi essere realista non pensare che il mondo giri come vorresti tu..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé non è proprio una figuraccia, il punto però è che se ad un primo ministro chiedo cosa fa domani mattina se c'è un attentato e mi dice che "si deve risolvere la crisi in Medioriente" mi pare un po' vago...senza idee precise...mi aspetto mi parli delle misure di sicurezza interna non di risolvere una situazione che perdura da 100 anni...
> Di Battista è un bravo ragazzo ma è proprio la classica "bella anima" piena di buoni intenti e grandi ideali che però cozzano pesantemente con la realtà (e purtroppo il M5S è pieno di ste belle anime aimhé, molto meglio un Di Maio per esempio, decisamente più concreto)...se vuoi fare politica devi essere realista non pensare che il mondo giri come vorresti tu..


Diciamo che c'è stata una risposta vaga ad una domanda imprecisa, perché tu Giannini non puoi chiedermi di risolvere la lotta al terrorismo in una mattinata o in un consiglio dei ministri, è ovvio che io ti posso dare degli input e ti posso fornire al massimo delle mosse per risolvere le questioni in ballo in Medio Oriente: disgelo con l'Iran, pro-Palestina nel conflitto arabo-israeliano e se fossi stato in Di Battista avrei aggiunto anche disgelo in Siria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che c'è stata una risposta vaga ad una domanda imprecisa, perché tu Giannini non puoi chiedermi di risolvere la lotta al terrorismo in una mattinata o in un consiglio dei ministri, è ovvio che io ti posso dare degli input e ti posso fornire al massimo delle mosse per risolvere le questioni in ballo in Medio Oriente: *disgelo con l'Iran, pro-Palestina nel conflitto arabo-israeliano e se fossi stato in Di Battista avrei aggiunto anche disgelo in Siria*.



Ma queste non sono le soluzioni che può proporre il consiglio dei ministri italiano su...è come se nel mezzo di un epidemia di Ebola invece di predisporre controlli e vaccinazioni su larga scala in Italia mi dicessi "io come Premer come prima cosa proporrei di andare a risolvere il problema delle condizioni igieniche in Sudan"


----------



## Danielsan (19 Novembre 2015)

Il vero problema non è Di Battista che in una trasmissione in 45 secondi gli chiedono la soluzione per risolvere il problema.
Il problema è che chi in questo momento lo dovrebbe fare in quanto presidente del consiglio (renzi) e ministro della difesa (pinotti), se ne escono con delle dichiarazioni che sembrano piu delle supercazzole prematurate del tipo " Si alle bombe no alla guerra" probabilmente prendendo spunto dallo spot Valsoia..

Ma però il problema non è che chi è al potere in Italia o non sa cosa fare, o aspetta semplicemente che altri prendano decisioni per poi decidere tra qualche tempo se conviene o no salire o scendere dal carro.. il problema è Di Battista che davanti all'Annunziata ( Già il fatto di rimanere serio è meritevole) non ha trovato la soluzione del problema.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Novembre 2015)

Se vogliamo fare un discordo serio bisogna analizzare le politiche estere dei nostri governi precedenti,

Berlusconi, e di rimando tutta la destra, lega compresa, si era ridicolizzato di fronte a tutto il mondo, non per niente ormai dialogava solo con Putin e Gheddafi (per poi tradirlo),
La politica estera di Renzi è chiaramente più seria, ci hanno anche riammesso in alcuni tavoli che contano, però è chiaramente di totale sottomissione agli interessi americani e francesi.

In generale nelle poche parole che ha farfugliato Di Battista ha detto delle verità, chiaro che non può farlo l'Italia da sola, ma la via per stabilizzare il medio oriente è risolvere il problema israele/Palestina e cercare un dialogo con i paesi medio orientali più stabili,
in primis l'Iran, qui farei notare che l'Italia insieme alla Germania è uno dei principali partner commerciali, mentre gli USA continuano sulla strada della richiesta di embarghi.
L'esperienza insegna che la democrazia in quei posti non si esporta con le bombe, la caduta di Saddam Hussein e Gheddafi non ha fatto altro che peggiorare ulteriormente le cose, mentre i paesi con buoni rapporti con l'occidente, Arabia Saudita, Quatar, Giordania ecc vedono al governo dittature assolute, che guarda caso se sono allineate con gli USA vanno bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo fare un discordo serio bisogna analizzare le politiche estere dei nostri governi precedenti,
> 
> In generale nelle poche parole che ha farfugliato *Di Battista ha detto delle verità*, chiaro che non può farlo l'Italia da sola, ma *la via per stabilizzare il medio oriente è risolvere il problema israele/Palestina e cercare un dialogo con i paesi medio orientali più stabili,
> *
> L'esperienza insegna che la democrazia in quei posti non si esporta con le bombe, la caduta di Saddam Hussein e Gheddafi non ha fatto altro che peggiorare ulteriormente le cose, mentre i paesi con buoni rapporti con l'occidente, Arabia Saudita, Quatar, Giordania ecc vedono al governo dittature assolute, che guarda caso se sono allineate con gli USA vanno bene.



La politica estera in Italia non è praticamente mai esistita perché non interessa alla gente (tradotto non porta voti) e perché quando conti ZERO come esercito non hai nessun peso per parlare...funziona così...la Francia parla perché se vuole prende e va a bombardare come ha fatto il Libia o manda contingenti come in Mali

Di battista ha farfugliato delle verità che io definirei più che altro delle banalità lapalissiane...i problema è che non sono cose che risolvi in 5 minuti e di certo non le risove il premier italiano..non sono queste le risposte alla necessità i sicurezza dei cittadini (come non lo sono i tweet patetici cdi Renzie)

ultimo punto da quotare al 100%


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma queste non sono le soluzioni che può proporre il consiglio dei ministri italiano su...è come se nel mezzo di un epidemia di Ebola invece di predisporre controlli e vaccinazioni su larga scala in Italia mi dicessi "io come Premer come prima cosa proporrei di andare a risolvere il problema delle condizioni igieniche in Sudan"


Vabbè, tralasciamo questo consiglio dei ministri, si tratta comunque di politica estera e quelle sarebbero le mosse da fare, mo la sede dove prendere certe decisioni e il tempo sono secondari ma quelle sono le cose da fare. È inutile che Giannini si mette a fare il fenomeno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *La politica estera in Italia non è praticamente mai esistita* perché non interessa alla gente (tradotto non porta voti) e perché quando conti ZERO come esercito non hai nessun peso per parlare...funziona così...la Francia parla perché se vuole prende e va a bombardare come ha fatto il Libia o manda contingenti come in Mali
> 
> Di battista ha farfugliato delle verità che io definirei più che altro delle banalità lapalissiane...i problema è che non sono cose che risolvi in 5 minuti e di certo non le risove il premier italiano..non sono queste le risposte alla necessità i sicurezza dei cittadini (come non lo sono i tweet patetici cdi Renzie)
> 
> ultimo punto da quotare al 100%



Forse non è proprio vero, in realtà la politica estera italiana sarebbe proprio quella adatta per risolvere le cose, cioè dialogo con tutti (anche commerciale) e non intromissione nelle faccende interne,
purtroppo questa lodevole condotta viene puntualmente contraddetta in quanto come dei cagnolini fedeli appena gli USA e la Francia ci chiedono interventi armati, anche se tutto sommato solo rappresentativi visto lo scarso potenziale bellico inviato, ci accodiamo con reverenza, anche se dannosi ai nostri stessi interessi come nel caso della Libia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, tralasciamo questo consiglio dei ministri, si tratta comunque di politica estera e quelle sarebbero le mosse da fare, mo la sede dove prendere certe decisioni e il tempo sono secondari ma quelle sono le cose da fare. È inutile che Giannini si mette a fare il fenomeno.



Giannini sick ha solo fatto presente che non è il consiglio dei ministri che può risolvere certe faccende...se poi Di Batista parla pensando di essere un alto commissario dell'ONU allora ok...

Comunque tra il dire e il fare ce ne passa...è come quello che mi dice che per risolvere la crisi energetica basta sviluppare la fusione fredda...ok bene, si accomodi....


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forse non è proprio vero, in realtà la politica estera italiana sarebbe proprio quella adatta per risolvere le cose, cioè dialogo con tutti (anche commerciale) e non intromissione nelle faccende interne,
> purtroppo questa lodevole condotta viene puntualmente contraddetta in quanto come dei cagnolini fedeli appena gli USA e la Francia ci chiedono interventi armati, anche se tutto sommato solo rappresentativi visto lo scarso potenziale bellico inviato, ci accodiamo con reverenza, anche se dannosi ai nostri stessi interessi come nel caso della Libia.



Siamo un paese che in economia è subalterno a Germania e UE e in politica estera agli USA/Nato...raga capiamoci, noi non contiamo nulla su...


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, tralasciamo questo consiglio dei ministri, si tratta comunque di politica estera e quelle sarebbero le mosse da fare, mo la sede dove prendere certe decisioni e il tempo sono secondari ma quelle sono le cose da fare. È inutile che Giannini si mette a fare il fenomeno.



E quali competenze avrebbe per realizzare quegli obiettivi (senza neanche aver fornito le soluzioni per realizzarli, ma vabbè)? Anche da Presidente del Consiglio, intendo

Te lo dico io: nessuna


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Novembre 2015)

La domanda dell'Annunziata non la fa nemmeno un ritardato. Di Battista è un pirla perchè ha pure provato a risponderle.


----------



## James Watson (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La politica estera in Italia non è praticamente mai esistita perché non interessa alla gente



negli ultimi 20 anni, aggiungo io.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siamo un paese che in economia è subalterno a Germania e UE e in politica estera agli USA/Nato...raga capiamoci, noi non contiamo nulla su...



Verissimo, è che molti non lo capiscono, se domani l'UE (ma anche la Cina) ci impone di far entrare 1.000000 di immigrati noi, Salvini o meno, abbassiamo le mutande e obbediamo.

Quello che fa la differenze nelle forze politiche italiane è la gestione pubblica e la "legalità" interna, dove sia il centrodestra che il centrosinistra hanno dato ampia dimostrazione di essere inadeguati, se non addirittura corrotti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> negli ultimi 20 anni, aggiungo io.



Anche prima eravamo una costola USA (e con l'altra mano qualcuno accettava anche i soldi dell'URSS benché abbiamo sempre fatto un po' di doppio gioco)...l'ultimo che ha fatto vera politica estera è stato, nostro malgrado, Mussolini...che poi alla fine abbia sbagliato tutto è un conto ma non si può dire che lui fosse l'ultimo arrivato, sapeva bene cosa voleva...
Da dopo la seconda guerra mondiale non abbiamo più contato nulla..

PS: se ti riferivi alla gente però è vero, una volta la gente era molto più coinvolta..ma del resto si parlava un giorno si e l'altro pure di minaccia atomica


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Verissimo, è che molti non lo capiscono, se domani l'UE (ma anche la Cina) ci impone di far entrare 1.000000 di immigrati noi, Salvini o meno, abbassiamo le mutande e obbediamo.
> 
> Quello che fa la differenze nelle forze politiche italiane è la gestione pubblica e la "legalità" interna, dove sia il centrodestra che il centrosinistra hanno dato ampia dimostrazione di essere inadeguati, se non addirittura corrotti.



Vero...però davvero si può accettare che uno stato "sovrano" viva piegato a 90°?


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche prima eravamo una costola USA (e con l'altra mano qualcuno accettava anche i soldi dell'URSS benché abbiamo sempre fatto un po' di doppio gioco)...l'ultimo che ha fatto vera politica estera è stato, nostro malgrado, Mussolini...che poi alla fine abbia sbagliato tutto è un conto ma non si può dire che lui fosse l'ultimo arrivato, sapeva bene cosa voleva...
> Da dopo la seconda guerra mondiale non abbiamo più contato nulla..
> 
> PS: se ti riferivi alla gente però è vero, una volta la gente era molto più coinvolta..ma del resto si parlava un giorno si e l'altro pure di minaccia atomica



Chissà perchè dopo la seconda guerra mondiale non abbiamo contato più nulla e siamo diventati la costola degli USA, forse proprio per la "politica estera" di Mussolini

Meno ci si impiccia negli affari di altri Stati, e meglio è. E quello che sta accadendo in Francia lo testimonia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E quali competenze avrebbe per realizzare quegli obiettivi (senza neanche aver fornito le soluzioni per realizzarli, ma vabbè)? Anche da Presidente del Consiglio, intendo
> 
> Te lo dico io: nessuna


Secondo te quali competenze dovrebbe avere?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Chissà perchè dopo la seconda guerra mondiale non abbiamo contato più nulla e siamo diventati la costola degli USA, forse proprio per la "politica estera" di Mussolini
> 
> Meno ci si impiccia negli affari di altri Stati, e meglio è. E quello che sta accadendo in Francia lo testimonia



In parte per quello, in parte perché abbiamo perso la guerra e non abbiamo un esercito di primo livello..idem per la Germania che se in campo economico detta legge quando si parla di politiche militari non devono mai aprire bocca (in EU solo Franci e GB possono parlare)..

Comunque la politica estera è importate, ma il problema è la politica espansionistica eseguita per sfruttare altri popoli..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giannini sick ha solo fatto presente che non è il consiglio dei ministri che può risolvere certe faccende...se poi Di Batista parla pensando di essere un alto commissario dell'ONU allora ok...
> 
> Comunque tra il dire e il fare ce ne passa...è come quello che mi dice che per risolvere la crisi energetica basta sviluppare la fusione fredda...ok bene, si accomodi....


Eh ma Giannini chiede pure cosa fare in consiglio dei ministri e in consiglio dei ministri quello che si può fare è il nulla. Mo, alla luce di ciò bisogna necessariamente parlare più in grande, quello che ha fatto Di Battista, dando degli input che andrebbero seguiti dal paese e dal governo, ovviamente non da lui e un gruppetto ristretto di politicanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma Giannini chiede pure cosa fare in consiglio dei ministri e* in consiglio dei ministri quello che si può fare è il nulla*. Mo, alla luce di ciò bisogna necessariamente parlare più in grande, quello che ha fatto Di Battista, dando degli input che andrebbero seguiti dal paese e dal governo, ovviamente non da lui e un gruppetto ristretto di politicanti.



Cioè le leggi sulla sicurezza interna e antiterrorismo chi le dovrebbe fare se non il consiglio dei ministri?!...cioè stiamo freschi...Francia e Belgio hanno modificato la costituzione in 3 giorni per rispondere alla minaccia terroristica, questo è agire *per il proprio paese*...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Cioè le leggi sulla sicurezza interna e antiterrorismo chi le dovrebbe fare se non il consiglio dei ministri?!*...cioè stiamo freschi...Francia e Belgio hanno modificato la costituzione in 3 giorni per rispondere alla minaccia terroristica, questo è agire *per il proprio paese*...


E su questo siamo d'accordo, io mi riferivo alla risposta di Di Battista sul problema del terrorismo in generale. Ok difenderci, però quando bisogna "contrattaccare" le risposte sono proprio quelle del pentastellato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cioè le leggi sulla sicurezza interna e antiterrorismo chi le dovrebbe fare se non il consiglio dei ministri?!...cioè stiamo freschi...Francia e Belgio hanno modificato la costituzione in 3 giorni per rispondere alla minaccia terroristica, questo è agire *per il proprio paese*...



Si però non è che il problema terrorismo è nato ieri con Parigi, esiste almeno dall'attentato alle torri gemelle, le precauzioni che stanno prendendo ora è solo propaganda


----------

